# Nail Eater Circuler Saw Blade



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Will any of you fine gentlemen recommend a 7 1/4" nail eater circuler saw blade for demo work?...:thumbup:
*
*


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I use Amana demolition blades in some cases they cut nails and everything they hit :thumbsup: but Sawzall is the best for Demolition work.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

JonM said:


> Will any of you fine gentlemen recommend a 7 1/4" nail eater circuler saw blade for demo work?...:thumbup:
> *
> *


http://www.amanatool.com/sawblades-demolition.html


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Generally we just use an old circular saw blade. I never resharpen 7 1/4 blades but I keep old/damaged ones for demo work. The thicker ones usually hold up better for cutting through nails/shingles. A while back I did buy some nail cutting demo blades from Ebay but didnt really notice much difference.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

typically i keep old blades which are warped or missing the odd tooth, if low on them i pick up multiples of the cheapest blade at the building supply and stick em on the old beat up makita which gets used for cutting harti


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've never used an Amana blade, but I use metal cutting circular saw baldes.

I tried ripping out some subfloor a few weeks ago and destroyed 4 blades in an hour. Old framing blades are USELESS after you hit a nail. I should have taken a picture but I stripped all the teeth off of 2 Freud Diablos, 1 milwaukee and an old black and decker. The carbide teeth just pop off once they touch a nail.

I ended up finishing the job with a pack of 2 dollar circular saw blades from Canadian Tire.



> but Sawzall is the best for Demolition work.


Depends on the job, a sawzall does no job perfectly; jack of all trades master of none. For stripping off subflooring I tried the sawzall but it was painfully slow compared to the circular saw....despite the time spent changing blades.


----------



## wellbuilthome (Feb 5, 2008)

There are special blades for demo work . 
I don't know what they are called but they have 4 or 5 teeth and the blade tips are very flat .
Most lumber yards will have them they are for cutting nail embedded wood . 
Most of the time we can cut a roof off a house 48'x26' 4/12 with 2 blades.
We cut across the bottom at the plate across the center and at the ridge and between every beam and cut the roof up and throw it to the ground in chunks with the rafters and all.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Anybody try the Freud?


----------

